# Can I use a drywall patch to cover a hole where an old outlet box used to be



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

What do you mean by a drywall patch?

*Large hole repairs* generally require some sort of backing or support before drywall compound is applied. A mesh repair patch adhered over the hole can repair holes up to 3 inches in diameter. After you have applied mesh tape over the hole, apply drywall compound using several light coats of drywall compound to cover the mesh tape. Build up a smooth, flush surface, allowing each coat to dry completely approx. (3) coats and sand between coats. Once it is all dry and sanded apply a primer and then your finish coat.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of the drywall patches, as they tend to bulge out a little, unless you're really good at feathering in the top coat (which I'm not!). I've always preferred cutting a piece of drywall (make sure it's the same thickness as the rest of the wall) to fill the hole and mount that instead. If you don't have an exposed stud to screw the new piece of drywall to, I've heard good things about using "drywall clips" to attach the new piece.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I also have used that method before. Just be aware of any wiring or plumbing that might be inside the wall if you decide to cut out more drywall so you don’t come into contact with a live wire or cut your plumbing pipe. :whistling2:


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

I buy my patches from a drywall supply store, HD and Lowes are way too high, they come in 4x4, 6x6 and 8x8, peel off the paper and stick them on, I buy packages of 50 and they are so easy to use. If you apply the mud on right there will be no bulging, they go on flat.......
several years ago I got a call from a guy who had a house and his ex-wife had gone thru with a ball bat knocking holes everywhere.....those patches came in mighty handy.


----------

